# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  اصداء فوز المريخى على الترجي التونسى فى المواقع العربية

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كورة عربية

اصداء فوز المريخى على الترجي التونسى فى المواقع العربية




حجز المريخ مقعده ضمن الثمانية الكبار لدوري ابطال افريقيا رغم خسارته امام مضيفه الترجي التونسي بهدفين مقابل هدف عصر اليوم بملعب رادس في واحدة من اقوي مباريات هذا الدور في انجاز تاريخي للمريخ. تقدم المريخ في الشوط الاول عن طريق نجمه احمد عبد الله ضفر لينتهي عليه هذا الشوط. وفي الشوط نجح الترجي من احراز هدفين عن طريق مهاجمه نيانغ والعربي إلا انهما لم يشفعا للترجي التأهل.














�
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*حلاوة عبور المريخ لدور المجموعات تكمن في قوة الفرق التي اجتازها المريخ
فلم يكن من بينها فريق فطيس ولا مغمور وملا مفلس وشحات
فهكذا هو المريخ ذو التاريخ يجتاز الصعاب 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ليلة أمس ايضاً جافاني النوم فكنت اتقلب في الفراش من الفرحة
اما ليلة اول امس فكان عدم النوم من القلق والأرق
واثناء المباراة كان الزمن يمر بطيئاً للغاية
وضربات قلبي احسها في حلقي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اليوم إني أحس بالفخر فكل الزملاء في العمل من الجنسات المختلفة بادروني بالتهنئة
الغريبة لم يذكر لي أيي منهم صعود الهلال للمجموعات ولم يسمعوا عن صعوده عندما اخبرهم
*

----------


## DERNA

*المريخ عظيم لا يقارع الا العظماء ... فهنيئا لشعب المريخ بفريقه ولاعبيه ومدربه ...
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اليوم إني أحس بالفخر فكل الزملاء في العمل من الجنسات المختلفة بادروني بالتهنئة
الغريبة لم يذكر لي أيي منهم صعود الهلال للمجموعات ولم يسمعوا عن صعوده عندما اخبرهم



ههههههههههههههههههههه زميلي  اردني الجنسيه   بارك لي الانتصار
 والتاهل علي حساب الترجي  وقال  المريخ  لعب مباراه جميله وقويه  .
وعندما اخبرته ان السودان  يشارك بفريقين بدوري المجموعات بعد صعود
 الهلال  تعجب  وقال الغريبه  تابعت  معظم القنوات  ولم  بزكر  اي  قناه
  مباراة الهلال  وقال  علي حساب مين  صعد الهلال  قلت  سانغا بلانغا  
 قالي معرفوش  قلت  ولا  انا   

*

----------


## KING1

*انه نجم السعد وفخر البلد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ السعد يبهر اينما لعب
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*يا ود الخليفه فرحانين لإنتصار الزعيم ومبسوطين لفرحك وتهنئة الجاليات الأجنبيه لك لفوز الزعيم هذا فخر لكل من ينتمى لهذا الكيان العالمى .. يا ود الخليفه ارفع راسك فوق انت مريخابى فوق ده زعيم برتبة مشير [ أنبسط بساطه زايده على القوانين ] ..ابشر بالخير
*

----------

